# need info on best fat burning tips for area around belly button



## gotda2handplus (May 20, 2007)

hey i have been doing cardio for about 30 minutes a night for a few weeks and i am pretty toned everywhere except for right around my belly button, does anybody have any tips for burning the fat around this area or perhaps some tips for my diet, although i tend to eat fairly clean i think


----------



## fufu (May 20, 2007)

You can't stop reduce.

Meaning - you can't target specific areas to lose fat. Fat loss occurs throughout the entire body and your genetics also have some dictation in where you tend to lose/gain fat.

 You need to keep cutting or reduce the cals even more. Better yet - go check in the diet and nutrition forum to make sure you are using an optimum diet to reach your goals.


----------



## Brachiisaurus (May 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> You can't stop reduce.
> 
> Meaning - you can't target specific areas to lose fat. Fat loss occurs throughout the entire body and your genetics also have some dictation in where you tend to lose/gain fat.
> 
> You need to keep cutting or reduce the cals even more. Better yet - go check in the diet and nutrition forum to make sure you are using an optimum diet to reach your goals.



He means Spot reduce.
And yes it's true unfortunately. I have the same problem but around the chest/nipple area.

You just have to keep cutting. Make sure you do it smart and slow to keep LBM loss to a minimum. And just have patience.


----------



## fufu (May 20, 2007)

spot...good call.

there is my dsylexia kicking in


----------



## CowPimp (May 20, 2007)

Check out the diet & nutrition section.  If you just think you are "eating clean," then there is probably quite a bit you can do to improve your diet.  Are you lifting weights too?


----------



## gotda2handplus (May 21, 2007)

yes i work out every night and do about 30 min of cardio a night as well after my weightlifting


----------



## pumped38 (May 21, 2007)

Is It Better To Use Weight First Then Cardio


----------



## Pianomahnn (May 21, 2007)

Better for what?

edit:  and wtf is up with the capitalization of each word?


----------



## pumped38 (May 21, 2007)

cause i'm sceaming at your ass.  no really what i was asking, should you use
free weights first or cardio.


----------



## pumped38 (May 21, 2007)

i'mean screaming sorry i'm tired been working since yesterday


----------



## Pianomahnn (May 21, 2007)

I'm certain a quick forum search will reveal all that you need to know.  However, I think in order for anyone here to make an educated response, they need to know what your goals are.

Then again, I don't know anything.


----------



## CowPimp (May 21, 2007)

pumped38 said:


> cause i'm sceaming at your ass.  no really what i was asking, should you use
> free weights first or cardio.



It depends what your priority is.  However, my general recommendation for what most people are looking for would be to do the resistance training first if you are going to do them in the same session.


----------



## NordicNacho (May 22, 2007)

lipo works


----------



## pumped38 (May 22, 2007)

thank you cowpimp


----------



## Minotaur (May 22, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> Better for what?
> 
> edit:  and wtf is up with the capitalization of each word?



Why use up muscle glycogen doing cardio first, when it could be better used in weight lifting?


----------



## Pianomahnn (May 22, 2007)

Either way, something is being sacrificed.


----------



## CowPimp (May 22, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> Either way, something is being sacrificed.



Actually, I haven't seen any conclusive evidence that resistance training prior to cardiovascular exercise is detrimental to performance.  However, I have seen evidence to the contrary.  I'm not saying you aren't right, it just hasn't been proven via science to be true both ways.


----------



## Pianomahnn (May 23, 2007)

I don't see how doing something before the other wouldn't have _some_ impact on the latter exercise.  Even if it's not detrimental, there still must be an impact.


----------



## CowPimp (May 23, 2007)

Pianomahnn said:


> I don't see how doing something before the other wouldn't have _some_ impact on the latter exercise.  Even if it's not detrimental, there still must be an impact.



Perhaps, even if it is only psychological.  My point is that one is scientifically verifiable, while the other is currently not.


----------

